# Wooden Jump Wings



## Donny916 (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi there...

I have a set of wooden jump wings which are in need of a bit of TLC. I have fully sanded them down, and they are now ready to paint. My question is, what paint do people typically use, bearing in mind the wings will be outside all year round in all weathers...

Also, do they need a water repellent treatment (PVA, primer etc) before painting?

Thanks

Donny


----------



## TTouch (Apr 20, 2021)

I have two sets one painted with gloss which was done when I purchased, had some others made and have used a clear water sealant and then Johnsons ( lots of makes available) outdoor fence/shed paint which can be purchased in several colours..... if you have them back to bare wood, then I would use the sealant ( or watered down PVA) and a good quality fence/shed 'paint' as comparing the two sets of mine the fence/shed finish is better, easier to do and protects better with weather,in both sun and rain


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Or go the more traditional route. Primer, undercoat, top coat (using flexible top coat). Primer can be water-based, but undercoat and top coat should be oil based.
And it's obviously better to store under cover (and off wet ground) when not in use. A few pallets and a tarpaulin if there's nothing building.


----------

